# Is it too late?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it too late to get my dogs hips and elbows checked? Which is more reasonable to get? No, I don't plan on breeding my dogs, both are fixed. I just think it would be a good idea to get their hips done. 

Molly is 4 and Tanner is 5. Are they too old to get their hips & elbows done? Are there any physical characteristics that a dog may exhibit that could possibly mean the dog has HD? Neither dog walks awkwardly, or anything.They don't show they are pain in any legs. But are there physical signs of possible HD? Both dogs are healthy and have no problems of any other health problems.

I am wondering as Molly loves to jump like a ninja and is very active and Tanner also like to run and play. Just thought it would be a good idea to get their hips done? Also are elbows necessary to? Even if its just so I know? I am going to talk to my parents and see if they want to and if its worth it. Of course if either dog ends up with any kind of HD, I will still love them very much and do what I can to make sure they live as pain free as possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm on the fence. half and half kinda deal. 

On one hand i think it would be okay. Better to know and be prepared for the possibility later down the road than be surprised. But its not cheap and with no intention or ability to breed them, i dont think spending the money would really be "worth" it. Does that make sense? 

On the other hand, as long as they're being fed right, you could add glucosamine to their daily vitamins to help boost their joint health. Beyond that spending money on xrays, after locating a vet who can do them right, it may not even really be worth it to spend that kind of money.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, thats the thing my parents will first want to look into and worry about is the financial part of it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I didn't xray Max until we needed to, he was 8 or 9 at the time. I have had him on joint supplements since he was about 2 years old though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yeah, thats the thing my parents will first want to look into and worry about is the financial part of it.


 
you have to figure in the cost of xrays and they'd most likely have to sedate the dogs just to make sure they get good shots. Xrays alone arent cheap. I mean they're altered so OFA wouldnt even be a cost factor since they're not breedable. Being in California though, i think you could reasonably assume xrays would run just in the ballpark of $150 + a dog depending on how many shots they'd have to do, experience of the people placing the dogs on the table, etc.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Jessica.....my opinion would be ..not to bother.
The ONLY reason that I say this is because...you are not planning on breeding...AND...since you are conscience about their health on a daily basis....there's not much more you could do besides supplements anyway....
IF there ever comes a time to "question" a symptomatic condition...then have x rays taken...to validate a problem. 
JMO.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Our dogs aren't on supplements either, maybe when they get older. I don't remember putting my previous dogs on them either. Max was on meds for his skin problems. We just never had the need or felt the need to give them to our dogs.

But mainly for Molly as she loves to be active and do her ninja moves.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

for Molly i would definitely put her on glucosamine just to help keep her joints nice and cushioned. Course it might make her more likely to jump her way everywhere instead of walk or run lol.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage(2yrs) is neutered and on supplements. I am going to xray him anyway. He is very active and we will be doing agility soon. I want to know now if there will be problems likely in the future rather than having to come up with money when symptoms show.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> for Molly i would definitely put her on glucosamine just to help keep her joints nice and cushioned. Course it might make her more likely to jump her way everywhere instead of walk or run lol.


lol.that would crazy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

If you aren't competing with them and have no reason to be concerned, I wouldn't xray. It isn't too late to by any means, but I wouldn't do it. 

I will be xraying Frag in the fall because he had pano and some limping as a puppy and we are getting started in agility, so I want to ensure I'm not doing damage to his joints. If we weren't doing agility I probably wouldn't xray. I'm only doing hips though unless I have a reason to believe elbows should be done also.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> lol.that would crazy.


 
could be a new breed.... bunny shepherd! bouncing everywhere.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> could be a new breed.... bunny shepherd! bouncing everywhere.


Ninja bunny shepherd.lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My parents are thinking of getting Molly into Agility in the fall, but we aren't sure yet.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Ninja bunny shepherd.lol


they'd never see it comin! 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> My parents are thinking of getting Molly into Agility in the fall, but we aren't sure yet.


 
that could be fun!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> they'd never see it comin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope! And she would love it!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are these your dogs? why don't you save up
some money so you can pay for the x-rays? 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yeah, thats the thing my parents will first want to look into and worry about is the financial part of it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I had my rescue Sam x-rayed when he was 6. Since I competed with him in Agility, I wanted to make sure his hips were ok.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm one of those "need to know" people, so I always have my pups x-rayed, even if I have no plans to breed. Now, if I adopted an adult dog through a rescue or something, I don't know if I would bother to x-ray unless we are seeing problems. 

But it can be shocking how active, agile, and athletic a dysplastic dog can be--I had a pup who spent most of her life bouncing like a kangaroo and never showed any sign of pain, weakness, or stiffness. She was unstoppable. Imagine my surprise when she x-rayed moderately dysplastic.  What I'm saying is, just because a dog leaps like a Ninja doesn't mean HD isn't possible, so if you're planning on doing agility with Molly, I'd x-ray just to be sure.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> are these your dogs? why don't you save up
> some money so you can pay for the x-rays?


OP is a student living with her parents and they are the family dogs. I don't believe she has any income to be able to pay for such an expense.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> are these your dogs? why don't you save up
> some money so you can pay for the x-rays?


As Danielle said, I am student who lives at home with my parents and these are the family's dogs, so anything we decided to do with must go through with my parents. But if I did have my own job, I would most definitely help pay for my dogs xrays.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Lucy was 7 when one day she just would not run with me anymore. Took her to the vet for x-rays (seemed like the right thing to do) and the vet said her hips were horrible but that she had seen worse. I put her on Dasuquin with MSM, one in the morning and one in the night along with some treats that also have glucosomin in them. She is now going on 9 and for the most part is just doing fine. Sometimes a little stiff first thing in the morning but I am not planning on doing anything else until it gets worse. Sounds like your dogs are doing just fine. I dont know how much your dogs exercise but Lucy ran with me most every day for 7 years, nothing would have kept her in the yard/house when I was heading out the door. I often think I did the wrong thing with her but one never knows. I would just keep doing what your doing, have fun with them and you will know when they need supplements. Take care.


----------

